# Abgephishte Yahoo- und Hotmail-Konten zum Teil immer noch offen



## Newsfeed (9 Oktober 2009)

Anders als verlautbart, haben Microsoft und Yahoo längst noch nicht alle Konten gesperrt, deren Zugangsdaten im Internet veröffentlicht wurden. Da die Passwort-Liste  jetzt offenbar die Runde macht, droht den Anwendern akute Gefahr.

Weiterlesen...


----------

